# Downtown Burj Khalifa



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi :wave:

We are just looking for somewhere to live at the moment and thought Downtown Burj Khalifa sounds perfect for us (a couple). 

I've been looking at South Ridge/Burj residence, is there much difference between the two? Or any other recommendations in the area? We're looking for a 1 bed apartment and have a budget of about AED 90,000 a year.

Also, does anyone have any idea of how much the utilities (tv, internet, electricity etc) would cost a month/year? 

One last question! How long does it take on a morning to get to the DIFC from that area to walk/taxi?

Thank you!

:thumb:


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Tinkers try looking on dubizzle at the rental properties for prices, etc

I'm assuming you are coming out here to work and have a job already lined up if so your package should include things like AC (chiller) and water costs as they can be expensive here. I'll speak to my husband and ask him what else you should get included in your package but medical expenses, visa costs, etc should also be included.

Speak soon
Debra


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't think many employers pay for water and chiller costs. The latter are often included in the rent so make sure you ask when viewing. Know people in South Ridge who have stayed there 3 years so shows they like it. You need to visit both options and see which you prefer. 

Water and electricity for a one bedroomed place should be no more than AED 200-250. Add to that the housing fee (tax) of 5% of your rent which is spread over the year. 
TV/ broadband / phone will be at least double what you pay in the UK. Budget about AED 500 a month for a reasonable package.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the main difference between Burj residences and Southridge is that the residences overlook the fountains, so if you get an apartment facing them you will have a great view. I think you could probably get a 1 bedroom in either for around 90,000, but the rent will vary somewhat depending on the view and which floor you want to be on. Check out Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com, as suggested by debc.

Other options are Old Town (can't remember the names of the apartments there) as well as Tajer and Attareen apartments in Old Town Island.

If you are going to be working in DIFC, I think Burj Khalifa area is perfect. Probably 10 minutes or so by taxi, and if they ever get the roads finished  it'll be even quicker. I think it would take a good 45 minutes to walk it. Doable except in the summer

I live in the area and really like it 

Hope that helps


----------



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

Debc_berg said:


> Tinkers try looking on dubizzle at the rental properties for prices, etc
> 
> I'm assuming you are coming out here to work and have a job already lined up if so your package should include things like AC (chiller) and water costs as they can be expensive here. I'll speak to my husband and ask him what else you should get included in your package but medical expenses, visa costs, etc should also be included.
> 
> ...


Thank you! At the minute all I know is the budget for the rent so we can start looking, the rest is still in the negotiation stage so I'll make sure that those things are included


----------



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Don't think many employers pay for water and chiller costs. The latter are often included in the rent so make sure you ask when viewing. Know people in South Ridge who have stayed there 3 years so shows they like it. You need to visit both options and see which you prefer.
> 
> Water and electricity for a one bedroomed place should be no more than AED 200-250. Add to that the housing fee (tax) of 5% of your rent which is spread over the year.
> TV/ broadband / phone will be at least double what you pay in the UK. Budget about AED 500 a month for a reasonable package.


Blimey that's a lot for TV/broadband package :shocked: but it's great to know, want to know we're totally prepared and have negotiated a good deal - rather than to think we've got a good deal then find out there are lots of hidden extras to pay for


----------



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

nola said:


> I think the main difference between Burj residences and Southridge is that the residences overlook the fountains, so if you get an apartment facing them you will have a great view. I think you could probably get a 1 bedroom in either for around 90,000, but the rent will vary somewhat depending on the view and which floor you want to be on.
> 
> Other options are Old Town (can't remember the names of the apartments there) as well as Tajer and Attareen apartments in Old Town Island.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it  

Can you tell me where the Old Town is please? I've been using this map that I found that someone had posted on here, the wiki map (but I have to make one more post before I can post the link!) and I can see Downtown Dubai but nothing saying Old Town 

Thanks everyone for the help anyway


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Tinkers said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> Can you tell me where the Old Town is please? I've been using this map that I found that someone had posted on here, the wiki map (but I have to make one more post before I can post the link!) and I can see Downtown Dubai but nothing saying Old Town
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help anyway


Old Town is south of the Burj Khalifa and the Dubai Mall, on Emaar Blvd. Does your map show the Palace Hotel? The Palace is on Old Town Island, and Old Town itself is just across the street from it, off the Al Manzil hotel. They're both in downtown

Just remembered the names of the apartment complexes in old town - Reehan, Yansoon and Zanzabell. They are just off the Al Manzil Hotels. All of these, as well as Al Tajer and Attareen, are low rise buildings, eg. 6 or 7 floors, whereas Southridge and Burj Residences are high rises. Depends on your preference. Much of Al Tajer and Attareen is still unoccupied so both buildings are very quiet


----------



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

This map  Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I also live downtown and agree with the previous posters advice. One more thing to add is that south ridge and burj views are oval shaped and therefore feel more cramped inside. They also look onto the new business bay development which is still very much a construction site. The residences are much bigger and have a direct fountain / burj Khalifa view. All of these buildings are emaar properties so the finishes are almost identical and of high quality. The only thing is that I'm not sure there are any one beds in the residences but I could be wrong. Happy hunting!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

bluester said:


> I also live downtown and agree with the previous posters advice. One more thing to add is that south ridge and burj views are oval shaped and therefore feel more cramped inside. They also look onto the new business bay development which is still very much a construction site. The residences are much bigger and have a direct fountain / burj Khalifa view. All of these buildings are emaar properties so the finishes are almost identical and of high quality. The only thing is that I'm not sure there are any one beds in the residences but I could be wrong. Happy hunting!


I think there are 1 beds at the residences. Just to clarify Tinkers, the Burj residences are the ones on the lake and are not the same as the Burj Views. And yes, there is a lot of construction going on around the Views and Southridge, so the Residences will be much quieter. The Residences are the ones on the lake with the direct fountain/Burj view.

If you look on the wiki map, you'll see the Burj Khalifa lake. Old Town Island juts out onto the lake. It isn't marked on the wiki map, but it's actually in the entrance to the Palace Hotel. Old Town itself is between Business Bay Creek Extension and Downtown. PM me for details anytime if you like


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

We currently live in Burj Views with a view of the Old Town and Burj Khalifa. Rent is circa AED 100k for a 2 bed (chiller included), DEWA abot AED 300 a month. We really like it and have just renewed. DIFC is probably about a AED 10-15 cab ride away, Dubai Mall, fountains etc. within walking distance.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

binden365 said:


> We currently live in Burj Views with a view of the Old Town and Burj Khalifa. Rent is circa AED 100k for a 2 bed (chiller included), DEWA abot AED 300 a month. We really like it and have just renewed. DIFC is probably about a AED 10-15 cab ride away, Dubai Mall, fountains etc. within walking distance.


We live in the old town, 2 bed for 105. Really like it. As a couple, our DEWA is about 250 per month and as per previous post we pay 509 for satellite including the phone rental and the internet.

Not great with high rises (probably in the wrong place!) so it is ideal for us and on the second floor. We did look at some one beds here which were about 90k, some included an office for this 

Looked at Burj residences, just wasn't for us.

Good luck with finding somewhere.


----------



## Tinkers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much! A lot of useful info there and really appreciated


----------



## marven (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello All - thanks for the many good advice contained here.

One question: how noisy is it in Burj Khalifa and Tajer as a result of all the music and shows going on in the fountain area? Can you hear the music when inside the apartment?

Cheers

Marven


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, you can hear it... but that's part of the fun! I would never say that it's annoyed me, but Tajer is closer so not sure about there. Mainly just the last burst of the fountain which is loud and sometimes the music but it stops around 11pm anyway


----------

